# Mausprobleme [Razer Copperhead]



## EspCap (1. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

ich hab da ein kleines Problem mit meiner Maus, bzw hat mein Pc wohl allgemein ein Problem mit manchen Mäusen, aber ich erklärs mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Maus (eine Razer Copperhead) hat ca. 2 Jahrelang wunderbar funktioniert, jetzt hab ich dann neulich einen neuen Pc gebaut welcher erstmal ein paar Probleme verursacht hat, die ich jetzt nicht mehr alle aufzählen kann/will.. Fakt ist: Meine Maus hat angefangen rumzuspinnen. Manchmal hat sie sich komplett ausgeschaltet (auch nicht mehr geleuchtet), manchmal ist sie nur kurz hängen geblieben.
Ein paar Tage nachdem das angefangen hat, hab ich ein neues Mainboard bekommen, da sich herausgestellt hat dass das alte kaputt war, schon als ich es bekommen habe. Das neue Mainboard ist eingebaut, ich installiere Vista (btw, 64 bit) neu, installiere alle Treiber etc. und zocke ein bisschen. Was muss ich sehen? Die Maus hat die gleichen Probeleme (ich dachte erst, vll war die USB-Port Stromversorgung am alten Mainboard auch nicht so ganz in Ordnung und hab die als Schuldigen für die Mausfehler gesehn).Soweit so gut, ich habe den neusten Treiber installiert und sogar ein Firmwareupdate gemacht, von 6.16 auf 6.20. Jetzt schaltet sie sich zwa kaum noch komplett aus, aber sie bleibt immer noch öfters hängen. Langsam bin ich ratlos. Vorallem: Ich hab die Maus meiner Schwester (auch eine Razer Copperhead, allerdings noch die "First Edition") mal angeschlossen, und bei der ist alles noch viel extremer. Die Sidekeys funktionieren nicht richtig, sie schaltet sich auch laufen aus und bleibt hängen, etc...

Langsam hab ich keine Ideen mehr. Ich köntne mir natürlich einfach eine neue Maus kaufen, aber ich befürchte da wird das Problem genau dasselbe sein, da es ja schon bei 2 Mäusen aufgetreten ist.
Fällt jemand was ein? Mein komplettes System findet ihr in meiner Signatur, oder einfach unter http://www.sysprofile.de/id77205 )

Danke im voraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toastbrod (2. Oktober 2008)

hm, komisches Problem, hab nen ähnlichen PC und auch ne Copperhead. Bei mir is sehr selten mal die maus komplett weg, was glaub ich bei anderen mäusen auch mal der Fall wäre. Ich hab die Razer CD mit den Einstellungen bei mir allerdings nicht installiert.


----------



## David (2. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht seid ihr beiden einfach zu unsympathisch oder benutzt die Maus zu viel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie wär's mit CD installieren?
Ach, und unter XP funktionierte die selbe Maus bei mir perfekt. Ich würd mal sagen: Typisch vista. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k4k4shi (2. Oktober 2008)

Das übliche Spiel SP1 installiert?? alle Windows Updates??? neusten Treiber vom Hersteller???
Gehen andere Geräte an besagten USB Ports Problemlos???

Ansonsten wäre es möglich das die Mainboard Serie durchweg ein paar Probleme haben könnte mit den USB Anschlüssen und der Stromversorgung, dazu einfach mal den Hersteller kontaktieren, ansonsten könnten es bestimmte BIOS Einstellungen sein.

Allerdings, wenn man googlet scheint es ein typisches Razer Problem mit unfertigen bzw nicht sauber geschriebenen Treibern zu sein.
Ich persönlich nutze eine Logitech G5 und sie läuft ohne jegliche Probleme auf Vista x64.

Ansonsten mal eine Mail an den Hersteller der Maus schreiben, ob ein neuer Treiber kommt oder sie eine Lösung für das Problem geben können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. Oktober 2008)

Hui, doch noch Anworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also, Treiber habe ich alle ausprobiert, die von der CD, die neusten, etc... 
Alle Windowsupdates sind da, und am Notebook meiner Schwester (irgendn Alienware mit XP) tritt das Problem auch auf ...
Bei Razer hat in den Comments einer geschrieben, dass die Maus mehr Strom (500 mAp) will als normale (200 mAp), weis jemand ob man den Mainboard irgendwie sagen dass es den Usb-Ports mehr Saft geben soll? Achja, Bios ist auf dem neusten Stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, meine G15, USB-Sticks etc funktionieren über die Ports... Und: Die G15 hat ja einen integrierten HUB sozusagen, da hab ich die Maus auch mal angeschlossen.. was passiert? Die Tastatur schaltet sich aus^^



> Typisch vista.


Ich glaube fast Microsoft will die Leute zwingen die Ultimate Version zu kaufen,... Ich kenne Leute mit der Ultimate die nie Probleme haben und solche wie mich mit der Home Premium Version die laufend Treiberprobleme etc haben ..^^


----------



## k4k4shi (2. Oktober 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Bei Razer hat in den Comments einer geschrieben, dass die Maus mehr Strom (500 mAp) will als normale (200 mAp), weis jemand ob man den Mainboard irgendwie sagen dass es den Usb-Ports mehr Saft geben soll?


Wenn das der Fall ist müsstest du irgendwie die Stromstärke hochsetzen, allerdings wüsste ich jetzt nicht wie Voltages ändern kein Ding, aber Stromstärken mhm könnte problematisch sein, kanns sein das es eine neue Revisiond er Maus gibt, welche weniger Stromstärke brauch??


----------



## EspCap (2. Oktober 2008)

> Wenn das der Fall ist müsstest du irgendwie die Stromstärke hochsetzen, allerdings wüsste ich jetzt nicht wie Voltages ändern kein Ding, aber Stromstärken mhm könnte problematisch sein, kanns sein das es eine neue Revisiond er Maus gibt, welche weniger Stromstärke brauch??


Hm, keine Ahnung. Aber was mich irritiert, die hat Jahrelang getan bei meinem alten Rechner, an einem Asrock Mainboard...
Edit: Interesannt! Ich hatte ja den Rechner neu aufgesetzt und es ging. Nur waren dann meine Tastenkonfigurationen weg, deswegen hab ich den Treiber wieder installiert und was muss ich feststellen? Die Maus bleibt wieder hängen und schaltet sich aus... Das riecht dann wirklich nach einem unfertigen Treiber, ich werd den einfach mal wieder deinstallieren und schauen wie es weiter läuft...
Danke für alle Tpps und Ideen, falls noch jemand DIE Lösung einfällt, gerne posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k4k4shi (2. Oktober 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hm, keine Ahnung. Aber was mich irritiert, die hat Jahrelang getan bei meinem alten Rechner, an einem Asrock Mainboard...
> Edit: Interesannt! Ich hatte ja den Rechner neu aufgesetzt und es ging. Nur waren dann meine Tastenkonfigurationen weg, deswegen hab ich den Treiber wieder installiert und was muss ich feststellen? Die Maus bleibt wieder hängen und schaltet sich aus... Das riecht dann wirklich nach einem unfertigen Treiber, ich werd den einfach mal wieder deinstallieren und schauen wie es weiter läuft...
> Danke für alle Tpps und Ideen, falls noch jemand DIE Lösung einfällt, gerne posten
> 
> ...


Unfertige Treiber sind bei alten Produkten nichts neues, siehe Logitech Quickcam Support für alte Cams unter Vista nur per Hack kann man diese noch nutzen, vllt geht dieser auch bei dir evrsuch mal alte xp treiber rauszukramen entpacke die mit winrar und installier den treiber mauell, falls das geht installiere danach nochmal die Vista Software für die Maus und schau ob es geht, so zumindest geht es bei Logitech's alten Quickcams


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (2. Oktober 2008)

also wenn man etwas bei google sucht, wird man schnell rausfinden, dass die razer mäuse generell schnell den geist aufgeben.
die sind halt leider nicht für die ewigkeit gemacht. 2 jahre ist da schon ziemlich gut.

ich schätze mal das kabel wird nen wackler haben (wie so oft bei razer). vll kannste des noch selbst reparieren.
wenns aber was anderes ist, kannste die maus im grunde wegwerfen.


was mäuse angeht, taugt razer nunmal rein garnix. man sollte da lieber logitech oder microsoft nehmen. die wissen wie man mäuse baut.


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2008)

Hm, naja, ich hab ja auch die Maus meiner Schwester (auch eine Razer Copperhead, schon 4 Jahre alt) ausprobiert, die macht fast gar nichts bei mir, bei ihr läuft sie einwandfrei....
Und Treibertechnisch hab ich ja auch schon alle ausprobiert, aber dass das Kabel n Wackler hat glaub ich langsam auch... Wenn ich an dem Kabel entlangfahr schaltet sie sich laufend ein- und aus.... 
Die Frage ist dann nur warum die andere Maus auch nicht funktioniert... Selber reparieren wäre zwar an sich kein Problem, aber da der Wackler fast direkt an der Maus liegt könnte das schwer werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, es wird jedenfalls wohl eine neue Maus fällig sein. Eigentlich war ich mit der Razer sehr zufrieden, daher würd ich doch gern wenn schon keine Razer, wieder eine ähnliche nehmen.
Kann mir jemand eine empfehlen? 2000 dpi muss sie haben, mindestens 4 programmierbare Seitentasten und auch sonst so ähnlich wie möglich wie die Razer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k4k4shi (3. Oktober 2008)

Grob empfehlen kann man jede aktuelle High-End Maus, da die meisten eh ähnlich gefertigt wurden oder sogar selbe Hardware nutzen man siehe Microsofts neue Mäuse, welche sich glaube auch bei Razer bedienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ganz weit vorne wegen Komfort und Einstellungsmöglichkeiten liegt die Roccat Kone, sie wird auch i.d.R. sehr gut bewertet und bietet neben den Standardsachen viele nette Kleinigkeiten wie veränderbare Farbe der Beleuchtung etc.

Ansonsten Logitech G5, Razer DeathAdder, Microsoft Habu (hatte ich allerdings nie in der Hand, aber soll ganz ok sein), eigentlich wie gesagt ist alles auf dem High-End Markt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2008)

Hm, doch wieder Razer?^^
Ansonsten sieht die G5 ganz nett aus... 
Meint ihr bei den "neueren" Razermäusen  sind die Kabel besser?^^


----------



## k4k4shi (3. Oktober 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hm, doch wieder Razer?^^
> Ansonsten sieht die G5 ganz nett aus...
> Meint ihr bei den "neueren" Razermäusen  sind die Kabel besser?^^


Also ich kann dir sagen jeder Hersteller hat Probleme ich hatte bisher eine Logitech MX500 und danach die G5, dies ist meine 3. G5 und meine MX500 hab ich auch 2 mal umgetauscht, das Problem war imemr das Mausrad, bei der neuen G5 (in blau) haben sie soweit ich weiß endlich ein neues eingesetzt, welches auch länger halten soll.

Ansonsten die Treiber laufen wunderbar, bisher nie Probleme gehabt und die Kabel sind auch wunderbar, dank Ummantelung usw.

Naja die perfekte Maus wird es nie geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2008)

Na dann, dann nehme ich vermutlich die Razer Lachesis, die hat 2000 dpi mehr und auch noch 2 Tasten mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und da hab ich ja wieder 2 Jahre Garantie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k4k4shi (3. Oktober 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Na dann, dann nehme ich vermutlich die Razer Lachesis, die hat 2000 dpi mehr und auch noch 2 Tasten mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kurze Frage brauch man 4000dpi???

Also ich nicht meine G5 läuft auch nur auf 800 dpi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (3. Oktober 2008)

die dpi sind im grunde nur ein marketinggag.

aber razer hat schon immer probleme mit ihren mäusen, vorallem mit dem kabel. schon bei der viper war das so und hat sich bis zur copperhead nicht annähernd gebessert.
weiß allerdings nicht, ob des bei den microsoft habu (die ja auch razor sind) jetzt verbessert wurde.


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2008)

Dass die Habu im Prinzip von Razer sind, ist auf jeden Fall interesannt zu wissen... 
Nein, natürlich braucht man keine 4000 dpi, aber ein bisschen schneller als 2000 (die ich aktuell eingestellt hab) wär noch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausserdem reizen mich die 2 Tasten mehr, von den 6 G15 Tasten kann ich effektiv nur 2 für Hotkeys benutzen weil die anderen einfach zu weit von WASD weg sind, dass es noch bequem wäre, daher sind 2 mehr auf der Maus nie schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragoran (3. Oktober 2008)

Also bei mir läuft die Cooperhead auch problemlos unter Vista64 das einzige Problem das ich hatte waren die bei diesen Mäusen üblichen Kerben in den Platikteilen die die Microschalter betätigen. Also mit SP1 aktuellen Treibern und Firmware müsste es theoretisch funktionieren. Sogar mit Treiberversion 6.10.

Was für ne Firmware hat deine Mouse?


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2008)

6.20, die neuste. Aber das Problem ist gelöst, das Kabel hat nen Wackler


----------

